# Help With Tall Adirondack Chair Plans



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

I need the help of these fine woodworkers here.

Awhile ago I watched a video from an old timer on how to setup a both (for scroll sawing) and he had a tall Adirondack type director chair that came apart. He assembled it and the hung some stuff on the arms.

Going on the premise that one should sit high so as to face the customer eye to eye ( I did many trade shows in my former working life), I would love to build something like this but have come up empty with many hours of searching the net.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this something like your looking for? I do not belong to the site, so sorry I can't help further. http://www.3dcadbrowser.com/download.aspx?3dmodel=58973


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes casual that is what I am looking for, but the plans to build it. Not just pictures.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Check out my tall folding chairs as they are very comfortable and should work for you. (I think the chair and cutlist are on the fifth page of my projects).


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

funny how people wont give us what we want : )

Costco sells them for cheaper then you can buy the wood

unless your a skid/pallet "free" dumpster diver kinda guy where time doesn't bound you down and frugality is a must

I bought a set of plans, "full scale", from Lee Valley in what seems like a century ago and despite the brutal weather planet earth has thrown at it, it has not made it into the camp fire yet

Maybe you could modify a "plan" that works ?


----------

